# JACKITE- anyone use them?



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

I picked one up. Looks like some fun can be had out of it if anything. But this thing looks damn REAL! Flys so life like.

Anyone got experience with them?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Kites are a pain to deal with IMO. Either you're flying it yourself, or your mounting it yourself and then it's hitting the ground every so often.

Everyone uses them once or twice, but I don't know anyone who continues to use them after that.

My .02


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i agree with chris. we bought one last year and it was used once. more of a pain to deal with than anything.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:withstupid: They are a pain, but they kind of bring the geese in faster.


----------



## Dan_Mohn (Jan 18, 2005)

Pain!!! If they hit the ground once and get bent in anyway, its all downhill from there. Good Luck though


----------



## huntmaster (Feb 7, 2005)

Most use them twice and go back to what realy works a pole kite. I think we are always in search of the magic bullet for Snows and the fact is they have seen every trick in the book. Helium ballons, String O Wings, Mechanical geese and a whole host of other tricks like throwing paper plates skyward. A pole kite, strong wind and spread of "north wind" wind socks with no jumpers around works most of the time for me.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

ive thought about putting my magnets on a huge pole and lifting them up and down while the geese are on the corners.

Any thoughts?

I think the kite will be fun for my little nephew to fly when its dead if anything. :beer:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

The kites do make quite a bit of noise.


----------

